# Trying to pick coat type



## whiteratty (May 26, 2017)

Day 7. 
Mum is a Bew and Dad is a .......? Hooded ...brownish colour


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Your dad is a mis-marked hooded agouti.


----------



## whiteratty (May 26, 2017)

oh thank you. I'm going to enter that into virturats to see the litter predictor results


----------



## whiteratty (May 26, 2017)

hmmmm.... Virturatz calculates that an agouti hooded dad can only produce only agouti litter in lightning blazed berkshire, headspotted berkshire & bershire ????


----------



## whiteratty (May 26, 2017)

These guys have a litter like mine and they mention Black agouti and agouti. Maybe mine are black agouti and Whites? 
http://www.goosemoose.com/rfc/index.php?topic=4084172.0


----------



## whiteratty (May 26, 2017)

So here are the results of the colours! What on earth have I got? one is a ginger colour and all the 'whites' are hooded grey/silver


----------



## ampharosy (Nov 18, 2017)

whiteratty said:


> oh thank you. I'm going to enter that into virturats to see the litter predictor results


It says virturats is down, I had just tried googling because that seems so interesting and neat, did you use something different or has it just recently gone down? Sorry this isn't 100% on topic


----------



## charlypie (May 15, 2017)

I think the ginger one would be considered fawn. Some grey colors are blue, like american blue or russian blue. I don't know how to distinguish them, I think it is how dark they are? Someone mentioned what kind of blue my rats were once but I always refer to them as grey.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Litter predictors are only a rough estimate if you don't know what genes the parents carry. You may not get anything like that.But this thread is old.


----------

